# Loctite 565 problem



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm new at this stuff. I'm using loctite 565 on my fittings. I can see that after several days the excess that comes out after tightening is still wet. Is this normal? Thanks!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

you should be using loctite 545


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Piso said:


> Hi,
> I'm new at this stuff. I'm using loctite 565 on my fittings. I can see that after several days the excess that comes out after tightening is still wet. Is this normal? Thanks!


 Yes it's perfectly normal. Get a clean rag. And use rubbing alcohol to clean all of the excess off.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Piso said:


> Hi,
> I'm new at this stuff. I'm using loctite 565 on my fittings. I can see that after several days the excess that comes out after tightening is still wet. Is this normal? Thanks!


 The 565 only cures where there is no air present (anaerobic). This creates a perfect seal inside the pipe threaded area. We have had excellent luck with 565 and I wouldn't change for this application. 

One important note: 565 does not cure immediately... This means that if you install it, then charge the system with air there is a good chance for a leak. It is good to let the 565 cure over night for a 100% seal :thumbup:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the infos! Nice to learn from the experts! Thanks!


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

bump. 

similar question. i picked up a tube of Permatex threadlocker #27100 (red). Does this work the same as the Loctite?


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

babydubz said:


> bump.
> 
> similar question. i picked up a tube of Permatex threadlocker #27100 (red). Does this work the same as the Loctite?


 You want pipe sealant, usually white..


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

My tank has lost 15 PSI in 4 days, I have a small leak I guess. I have used some fittings that comes with the sealant already applied. Can this be the cause? Do they need loctite as well?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> you should be using loctite 545


 I actually prefer a teflon paste like the 565. It cures in 24 hours and i have zero leaks in my tank. If it is exposed to air then it doesn't cure fully and stays in paste form so it is easy to wipe up and make it looking clean.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

guess i have to return my Permatex then and pick up some loctite


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

babydubz said:


> guess i have to return my Permatex then and pick up some loctite


 You can use teflon as well, a little less messy and does the job.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

gonna stay away from the tape. don't want to deal with little pieces breaking of, just in case. thanks though


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

I used Teflon tape on everything! I initially had leaks because I threaded the tape on the wrong direction. Everything is all good now! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Do I have to apply loctite even on the fittings that already come with sealant on the threads? How tight should I torque them? As tight as I can get them with a normal wrench?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Piso said:


> Do I have to apply loctite even on the fittings that already come with sealant on the threads? How tight should I torque them? As tight as I can get them with a normal wrench?


 yes, I put them on all fittings. and do not over torque them. you don't have to use re-re strength...


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

re-re strength, what does this mean? Sorry I'm from Italy. I have two fitting that are far in but they seam to screw in a little bit more whiteout a lot of force. They don't seam to leak, I think I leave them like this.


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

Piso said:


> Do I have to apply loctite even on the fittings that already come with sealant on the threads? How tight should I torque them? As tight as I can get them with a normal wrench?


 the "sealant" that comes on the fittings, is not sealant. It is on there to protect the threads in shipping. So the threads don't get chipped.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Simplicity said:


> the "sealant" that comes on the fittings, is not sealant. It is on there to protect the threads in shipping. So the threads don't get chipped.


 :screwy: 

Ummmm yes it is sealant.....they put it there so that if you need to replace fittings for any reason and dont have any paste then it provides a pretty good leak free sealant. 

I always use ptfe paste OVER the hard sealant provided on the threads for good measure, just don't get any on the first thread and you will be good, the excess will squish out the OUTSIDE of the tank. If you put paste on the first thread then part of the sealant will squish out on the INSIDE of the tank, not very good IMO.


----------

